# Edge and Astroids!



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Can anyone beat Edge's score in Astroids?? Man, I tried to play today and couldn't even get into the top 10. rayer:


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Boy, I didn't realize how many expert gamers there are here until I started looking at scores. 
I've always thought I could hold my own, but not in this crowd.... :axe:


----------

